# Coilover question



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Just curious if anybody know's if Tein coilovers from a 1989 240sx will fit on a 2003 maxima??? I know it sounds kinda odd cuz its two different gens. but does it really matter. Reason: He's selling the car and giving me the coilovers if they fit.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> Just curious if anybody know's if Tein coilovers from a 1989 240sx will fit on a 2003 maxima??? I know it sounds kinda odd cuz its two different gens. but does it really matter. Reason: He's selling the car and giving me the coilovers if they fit.


Highly doubt it, since 4th Gen Maximas coilovers don't even fit on a 5th Gen without some modification... but look up the Tein website and call em if ya wanna be sure.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

totally, COMPLETELY different design. no chance in hell.

but take the teins from him. ebay them. buy yourself some D2s for your max.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> totally, COMPLETELY different design. no chance in hell.
> 
> but take the teins from him. ebay them. buy yourself some D2s for your max.


what are D2's? and is coils or regular springs the best way to go? I'd like a really nice drop but for everyday riding.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> what are D2's? and is coils or regular springs the best way to go? I'd like a really nice drop but for everyday riding.


D2s are a make of coilovers:

http://redlinemax.com/catalog/produ...=1379&osCsid=19cc4372dde0b35f03f000e7686ff4d5

If you want to look at struts/springs, for some good info go here:

http://www.innerbean.com/housecor/spring_strut_decision.html

IMO, upgrading struts/springs are a better option for daily driving than coilovers, but it all depends on your standards of ride quality. I currently have Tokico Illumina struts and Progress springs but will actually be switching to Tein H-Tech springs soon. 

Handling improved tremendously since I upgraded from the stock SE struts/springs and ride comfort hasn't been compromised too much. You will still feel more road imperfections than the stock set-up; how much depends on the combo you pick, but other than that the ride is still pretty nice.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, D2 is a brand of coilover. I personally prefer the better matching of compression/rebound rates with spring rates of a good set of coilovers, but that's also with urethane top mounts so the noise isn't too bad.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> I personally prefer the better matching of compression/rebound rates with spring rates of a good set of coilovers, but that's also with urethane top mounts so the noise isn't too bad.


Yeah, I heard the D2s can get pretty noisy up front. 

Ideally, I'd get coilovers too for the reason you mentioned, but with a baby on the way, I need to soften the ride.  

H-Techs and soft settings on the Illuminas will have to do for now... :fluffy:


----------

